# ALL OLD AND NEW Z IN GT4



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fairlady 2000 ('68)
Fairlady 240ZG* ('71)
Fairlady Z 432R
Fairlady ZT (280ZT)
Fairlady ZX (1st gen 300ZX)
Fairlady ZX (2nd gen 300ZX)
Fairlady ZX (1st gen IMSA GTS)
Fairlady ZX (2nd gen IMSA GTS)
Fairlady Z Gran Turismo Aero ('02)
Fairlady Z Version S 6MT ('02)
Fairlady Z Roadster ('02)*
Fairlady Z LM Edition
Fairlady Z (Motul Pitwork JGTC '04)

and another Z concept

YES YES YES!!! FINALLY! THIS IS GOING TO BE FU#(ING GREAT!


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

my favourat z is 300
thanks....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Same here. I like the 280Z a lot too. It had that small fast sports car look to it.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

z32 all the way


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the 240z myself.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

You guys are all on crack. It is all about the 280


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Minagera said:


> You guys are all on crack. It is all about the 280


The 280 Turbo.... I can't wait to drive that SOB


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats ok, I have an NSX on my memory card that would smoke you all!!!!

J/K  I wouldnt smoke you guys...................I love you too much.....Especially Jake--LOL

Are there really going to be Z31s in that game?

If thats true then Im going tonight to reserve my copy!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

LoL... there's no major difference between the "280" or 280Z and the 260Z or the 240Z except diff. engine sizes and carburated vs. fuel injection and bumpers.

Other than that.. there is NO major difference, I don't understand how peopel are taking sides on the 240Z or the 280Z when they are the same except a .4 L increase and EFI.

Now the 280ZX on the other hand is a big, fat, heavy, slow car. But they did offer a turbo engine, but in the 280ZX, the car was still overall slower than any 240Z or 260Z or 280Z

Either way the game is going to kick ass


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya it is.....does anybody know when its coming out?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

December 14


----------

